# 34-0-0



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Is ammonium nitrate, 34-0-0, a quick release fertilizer or could I use to feed for the month? I am thinking of using this to fertilize my bermuda as it is pretty cheap to feed ~30k sq ft of lawn a month.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Definitely quick release but it should still feed for a long while. I used 21-0-0, which is ammonium sulfate, on spreading on the holidays and it did well for the whole season.


----------



## JML (Jul 26, 2021)

FYI- you might end up on a homeland security watch list if you're buying enough to feed 30k sq ft that frequently. Urea will generally be cheaper per lb of nitrogen. Less explosive too.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

JML said:


> FYI- you might end up on a homeland security watch list if you're buying enough to feed 30k sq ft that frequently. Urea will generally be cheaper per lb of nitrogen. Less explosive too.


I did not even think of that. When I purchase fertilizer I usually purchase a years worth. I would definitely end up on a list for sure. I thought about Urea but don't want to have to apply every week and have read conflicting information that Ammonium nitrate is fast release and some say it part fast and part slow. If I could sling it once 1 month and get a month of feeding from it I would be happy. If not urea it is with some potassium dissolved in as well.


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

Most of the 34-0-0 is probably going to be a blend of urea and ammonium sulfate.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think the confusion of 34-0-0 is that "normally" it is just Ammonium Nitrate but Lesco makes a 34-0-0 which is slow release so the two get confused a lot.


----------

